# Has anyone modified/Biased Alpine MRV-F900 amps?



## MitchWolos (Aug 4, 2015)

Just curious if anyone has tried biasing or modifying their Alpine MRV-F900 amps. 

I have two. One running the midrange + tweeters. One for midbass. I'd like to try biasing the one powering the midranges and tweeters.


----------

